# Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Februar 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]


----------



## BigBubby (27. Februar 2010)

*Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Kann man nicht für ein 2 Jahres Abo ein Modu82+ II 625W bekommen? Dann würde ich vielleicht noch jemand suchen


----------



## basic123 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Verdammt, jetzt habe ich schon das Enermax 425W-Netzteil. Wäre das Angebot früher gekommen, hätte ich sofort angebissen.


----------



## Itchy (1. März 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]*

Auf der Enermax Homepage ist von unterschiedlichen Kabelbelegungen die Rede.
Hat euer Enermax MODU82+ 425W 5 SATA Stecker oder 3?

Und bevor jetzt wieder die Klugscheißer auftauchen: mir ist klar dass es dafür Adapter gibt, würde aber lieber den Adapter weg lassen.


----------



## BigBubby (1. März 2010)

*AW: Abo-Angebote: Enermax MODU82+ 425W, Lüftersteuerung Fanmax oder Maxzero von NesteQ als Prämie [Anzeige]*

da sie vermutlich die neure serie rausgeben, werden es wohl 5 sein. die 3 gelten für die älteren modelle


----------

